# Sea horse problems - not resolved



## Fr4nck (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi!

we could concider that I am a beginner since it is my 4th effect pedal that I am assembling.
After having troubles about bad solderings (sounds distorded), now I have sound completyely clear without effect even if it's activated.

edit:I'll open a new thread because problem has change.

thanks


----------



## Fr4nck (May 4, 2019)

Hi,

I’m back... nobody have an idea or a suggestion to help?

Thx


----------



## Robert (May 4, 2019)

If you have no sound in bypass there is an offboard wiring issue of some sort.  (Wiring, footswitch, or jacks)

The PCB is completely out of the circuit when the pedal is bypassed.


I can't see your 3PDT lugs because of the heatshrink.    Are they oriented horizontally?


----------



## Fr4nck (May 5, 2019)

Hi all,

Thank you for the advice.
I removed the 3pdt and wired cables in true bypass mode and then with the effect on.
The 3pdt was well wired, but did not work (I opened it and it did not support the heat ...).
By cons when the effect is active, the sound volume is much stronger than bypass. There is an element on the circuit that seems to amplify the signal and make it clip.
I verified all the resistances colors values and it was right.

Where could it come from?

Cheers


----------



## Fr4nck (May 7, 2019)

Hello,

Nobody have an idea about this clipping sound? would you like i record or film it?

Thanx


----------



## Fr4nck (May 8, 2019)

Hi,
I verified all welding points and theres no clipping sound anymore, but theres no effects too )
I connected wires without 3pdt to have effect always on.
Led light changes when i turn pots...
Any ideas? :-?


----------



## mywmyw (May 8, 2019)

Where did you get your chips from? they have no logos. there are a lot of bogus chips out there and their behavior can be very hard to predict.


----------



## Fr4nck (May 8, 2019)

H


mywmyw said:


> Where did you get your chips from? they have no logos. there are a lot of bogus chips out there and their behavior can be very hard to predict.


hi mywmyw,

All these components come from a musikding.de’s kit.
How can I test them? Or where can I buy others better?

Thanks


----------



## Fr4nck (May 19, 2019)

hi I've changed my chips and it's the same... I've only clean sound even if effect is activated.


----------

